# Beauty is in the eye of the etc.



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Goings on in the keeper aviary. We have this adorable little white hen named Katrina who is 8 years old. I guess she is some kind of roller - has a little topknot and is cute as all get out. She is one we bring in from time to time and let her sashay around the kitchen, twitching her little rear and dragging her tail for us. She has never settled on a companion but this morning Lewis called me to the window where we can see into the aviary. There sat Miss Katrina, and Lucas, our English Carrier, so close you couldn't put a piece of paper between them. I hope they have decided to be a couple.

This is Katrina first and Lucas second


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH LORD.........that's hilarious..........I didn't get the title of the thread really until I saw Lucas..... .......I'm sure he's sweet as can be but that is one breed of pigeon that is very strange looking to me. Hey..........."whatever floats your boat".............You go Katrina.........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you even imagine what their off-sping could look like? Pretty cute. Makes my day.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I think they would make a lovely couple. I'm sure he has a wonderful personality... remember ladies looks aren't everything!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> I think they would make a lovely couple. I'm sure he has a wonderful personality... remember ladies looks aren't everything!


LOL...pretty funny...you! 
I'm sure he is exquisite looking to his own breed.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Katrina is one of our very special pigeons. She has always been super friendly. Lucas is very laid back and shy but doesn't mind being handled.

I forgot to mention some other "goings on" in that aviary. I don't have pictures to post but hope "someday" to get up pics of all our babies.

We have a little cock named Pinto. He is a feral who was too tame to release and is about 5 years old. We named him Pinto because of his pinto pony coloring. Anyhow, he is a handsome lad and has an equally handsome wife whose name is Michael. We also have a teensy little hen named Glenda, who, about a year or so ago, decided Pinto was her man and sticks with he and Michael every where they go. She even sits right beside their nest, makes no difference which of them is on it. At tops, Glenda weighs about 220 grams and Pinto is usually close to 400 grams.

Last week Lewis told me he saw Pinto mating with Glenda. Now, I don't know if this means she has won out or he was just feeling frisky. I have not been able to go out to sit with them for a few weeks because of some respiratory problems so I'm getting all the juicy gossip second-hand. I don't want him to abandon Michael because she is such a sweet girl and they have been mates for years. I guess we'll just have to see how this turns out.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Thew hen kind of looks like a kamorna tumbler Its been a few years since I seen any but it sure looks like one.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Robert.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

She has such a pretty little face, Maggie, and he is indeed homely, but has an endearing, sweet look about him.

Pigeons aren't bowled over by looks in the way that so many mere humans are, though, I'm sure 

Your trio sounds like the soap opera that is our aviary! We have some odd trios, amicable and not so amicable.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Opposites certainly do attract.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Ya know Maggie he is so homily... he is as cute as a bug in the rug. Katrina needs glasses but hey she is happy and that is all that counts right?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

He must have been a beautiful baby


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Last week Lewis told me he saw Pinto mating with Glenda. Now, I don't know if this means she has won out or he was just feeling frisky. I have not been able to go out to sit with them for a few weeks because of some respiratory problems so I'm getting all the juicy gossip second-hand. I don't want him to abandon Michael because she is such a sweet girl and they have been mates for years. I guess we'll just have to see how this turns out.




HAHAHA Sounds like you have a soap opera in progress...' As the avairy turns'...tune in next week to see if Pinto is going to leave Michael for Glenda! 
Will Micheal turn her tail feathers or fight for her pigeon?????  

I can hardly wait to see how it all unfolds.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He looks cool. I like him. He looks distinguished.
She is a baby doll. What took them so long to hook up?

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lucas IS a strange looking pij but, obviously, Katrina knows CLASS when she sees (finds) it!! Good for them! May they live long and prosper!!

Great aviary tales there, Maggie...just LOVE those pigeon soap operas! 

Wishing Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maggie,

He looks tall dark and handsome to me. Maybe Latin...look at that mustache. As a matter of fact, that couple reminds me a lot of my husband and me. In reality my husband is alot better looking than I am. Shy, dark, mysterious men drive us hens crazy.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Maggie, great and funny post!

The surprise of seeing Lucas after seeing the beautiful Katrina is priceless.

Hey! Looks aren't _everthing........._

Linda


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

That is a funny story with excellent pictures! Made me laugh. Your story of the threesome is like what happened in my coop when DustDevil and RoundAbout were followed constantly by FlutterBudget. Flutter had already tried to break up RolyPoly and Muffie, but Roly is very loyal. However DustDevil couldn't resist the attention of the beautiful red-feathered Flutter, and when RoundAbout saw which way the wind was blowing, she left in a huff. She is now a single gal and lovin' it, haha.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Maggie,

What a fun couple they will be. Love happens between strange folks at times. You will have to keep us informed of the romance as it progresses.

Glenda, Pinto and Michael's threesome sounds like they have come to an understanding of some kind. I have one of those in my loft and the three stick together like glue. Dudley, a little roller cock has Delilah as his primary mate and Sugarpie as his second mate. Delilah and Sugarpie each have a nest. He mates with them both but does not help Sugarpie sit the nest. We see them all the time sitting out in the aviary with him in the middle flanked by his two hens. Sugarpie has never been attracted to any other male even though she has had the chance many times over.

Margaret


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I love the stories of these threesomes. I feel sorry for Sugarpie as she has to do all the work, though.  I also love the names everyone has given their birds


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL Maggie, nothing prepared me for Lucas! How cute they must look when they are snuggled together!

Cynthia


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Maggie,

That is such a sweet story that these two are a couple. I guess Katrina didn't want a regular guy but had her eye on someone extra special and unusual. Lucas is a real cutie! I bet he is thrilled to bits with his prize beauty  

Lindi


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

I have an odd mated pair myself of a indian fantail and a tippler cross but i have to say they arent as odd looking as your couple lol pigeons are funny in the way they can see beauty in just about any breed that they are introduced to


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my - What a great thread  

Ya know - I bet Lucas has really strong wings and when the babies come will be a great protector! Though I admit - I thought the same thing as Charis 


Charis said:


> Can you even imagine what their off-sping could look like?


Besides - understated elegance is better than great looks (IMHO)  LOL

Look forward to more updates on the lucky couple and of course, the further antics of the "Days of our Aviary" crew


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I doubt there will be any babies because Katrina has never laid an egg and being 8 years old may be past her prime. However, Lewis did say the other day that if she lays eggs we're just gonna have to let them hatch!

I guess the next drama will take place when we get the ok from the vet to put Cosmo back in the aviary. His mate, Cookie, probably thinks he is gone forever. We thought about taking him out there for visits but simply couldn't run the risk for the others until we find out what his problem is. Too, it may stress him out going out there. Anyhow, since Honey entered the picture a couple of months ago, I don't believe he ever thinks of Cookie now so who knows what will take place if we can move Cosmo and Honey back.

They have their own little world out there.


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

Lady Tarheel, when you said that Katrina circled and drug her tail in the first post, I wondered if maybe "she" is a "he." Is that possible? Seems like my males do that dragging of the tail and rushing at the females.

I agree they live in little world all their own. It goes on all day, too, and I only see it twice each day, so who knows what other stories are going on. I sold an article to come out in June about my pigeons that was based on the soap opera idea. My article is called As the Pigeons Fly, a Soap Opera of Pigeon Proportions.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

RoundAbout said:


> Lady Tarheel, when you said that Katrina circled and drug her tail in the first post, I wondered if maybe "she" is a "he." Is that possible? Seems like my males do that dragging of the tail and rushing at the females.
> 
> I agree they live in little world all their own. It goes on all day, too, and I only see it twice each day, so who knows what other stories are going on. I sold an article to come out in June about my pigeons that was based on the soap opera idea. My article is called As the Pigeons Fly, a Soap Opera of Pigeon Proportions.


We'll all be wanting to read that. So, where will we find it?


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

Thank you Charis, I forgot that in June I'm having an article about a Shi Tzu. The pigeon soap opera is in August. Hopefully they will feature it on their website at Petfoliomagazine.com. If you go there now and click on the Christmas issue of 2007, you can read my experience with a basenji dog, one of the most mischievous dogs in the world, I think! It is called Life with Rowdy.


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

See if this link works: http://www.petfoliomagazine.com/


----------

